# Diabetic Desserts?



## ubermadchen (Dec 12, 2009)

Both my parents are on a diabetic diet now and every year when I come home they put me to work in making goodies and desserts. This year, however, I'd like to make some diabetic desserts for them. I don't have time to experiment so I'd love know if any of you have some time tested desserts that taste good but are low on the sugar. I know Splenda is a good sugar substitute but I'm wary of using it as a full replacement for my baked goods because I don't know how it will affect the overall texture of the product. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 12, 2009)

Splenda will mess up the texture. Best thing is to stay away from sugar substitutes and just go low or no sugar. A lot of recipes are vastly over-sugared and can stand big reductions.


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

You've probably already looked here:
SPLENDA | ENTRY


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Dec 12, 2009)

My wife told me that she uses applesauce (no sugar added) to help moisten things when she uses Splenda. Just don't use too much!!


----------



## Idelette (Dec 12, 2009)

My mother is diabetic and I'm on a low-glycemic diet as well so I will tell you what I do as far as desserts. 

I try to use fresh fruits as the main sweetener as its a fructose sugar and not glucose, and much more nutrient dense rather than canned or frozen fruits. I often add Stevia to my desserts as its an all natural sweetener and much healthier than Splenda (In my humble opinion). And when I make desserts I focus on adding protein, fiber, cinnamon and fat...as these all help slow the sugar absorption rate. Other alternatives that you can try are agave nectar which is sweet but much lower glycemic. 

You can make some good alternative desserts like..... pumpkin pie, or apple pie/crumble, or banana bread without sugar just by substituting some of the other ingredients. Try to add whole grains instead of refined flour, and nuts etc. Pretty much any recipe you can adjust.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's a diabetic dessert I made for a cook-off and even the non-diabetics dug in-

Diabetic Strawberry Pie

Ingredients-
1 1/2 cups boiling water
1 (5/8 ounce) package sugar-free strawberry gelatin (or 2 .3 ounce packages)
3 cups sliced fresh strawberries
2 cups plain nonfat yogurt
1 deep dish graham cracker pie crust (10-inch)
8 whole strawberries

1. Place boiling water in large bowl. Stir in Jello till dissolved. Chill until slightly set-- about 10- 20 minutes.
2. Stir in strawberries Chill another 10 minutes.
3. Fold in yogurt.
4. Pour mixture into graham cracker crust Chill till firm-- at least 4 hours. Cut into 8 wedges and place a whole strawberry on each wedge.


Theognome


----------



## ubermadchen (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I'd love to have more if any of y'all think of any.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 14, 2009)

My husband generally avoids sugar, so I've learned to make things for him with Splenda. Bavarian creams and cheesecakes work very well with sugar substitutes, but these are still high calorie desserts due to the fat. You can also use sugar substitutes in meringues -- either as cookies, or I've made little tart shells with meringue and filled them last minute with sweetened strawberries (like you'd do for shortcake).


----------

